# OBS Engine Nano



## Caveman (13/3/17)

Hi guys, Anybody bringing in the Engine Nano or have it locally available?


----------



## Moey_Ismail (13/3/17)

Caveman said:


> Hi guys, Anybody bringing in the Engine Nano or have it locally available?


www.theecigstore.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (13/3/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> www.theecigstore.co.za


Thank you kindly. There are so many online retailers these days geez.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/17)

Boom! Ordered one... and they have a great price on thier Sony VTC6's! Ordered some of dem as well!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (13/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Boom! Ordered one... and they have a great price on thier Sony VTC6's! Ordered some of dem as well!



Here we go Rob

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Caveman (13/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Boom! Ordered one... and they have a great price on thier Sony VTC6's! Ordered some of dem as well!


Haha looking forward to your review of it. I will be waiting for payday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dolfie (15/3/17)

How does It compare to the Serpent. It look so good I have told my Vape Store to order me one. If its better than my Top Box mini then I will be happy


----------



## daniel craig (15/3/17)

Caveman said:


> Haha looking forward to your review of it. I will be waiting for payday


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/obs-engine-nano-review.t35356/


----------



## Caveman (26/3/17)

Seems pay day came too late, they don't have it on their site anymore  anyone else going to bring this in?


----------



## Caveman (28/3/17)

https://www.cloudloungevapery.co.za/collections/tanks/products/obs-engine-nano-rta

For anyone that is interested. Bloody good price also. R380

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris du Toit (28/3/17)

Caveman said:


> https://www.cloudloungevapery.co.za/collections/tanks/products/obs-engine-nano-rta
> 
> For anyone that is interested. Bloody good price also. R380



Dammit... had the black in the cart and when I went to check out it was sold out


----------



## Caveman (28/3/17)

Chris du Toit said:


> Dammit... had the black in the cart and when I went to check out it was sold out


Ah bad luck indeed. When @daniel craig let me know last night I must've been just in time to get a black one.


----------



## Mari (28/3/17)

Caveman said:


> Hi guys, Anybody bringing in the Engine Nano or have it locally available?


Good day,

We have the Nano in stock for R440.00 but only in black http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/obs-engine-nano-black/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (28/3/17)

Mari said:


> Good day,
> 
> We have the Nano in stock for R440.00 but only in black http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/obs-engine-nano-black/



Order placed, thanks!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mari (28/3/17)

Chris du Toit said:


> Order placed, thanks!!!!


Good day,

Thank you kindly i have sent you an email with all the information


----------



## Raindance (8/4/17)

So impressed with the silver one I now need one black nano and a black standard engine. Time to revive this thread as no one seems to have stock anymore.

Thanks/Regards


----------



## acorn (8/4/17)

Raindance said:


> So impressed with the silver one I now need one black nano and a black standard engine. Time to revive this thread as no one seems to have stock anymore.
> 
> Thanks/Regards


Ditto on the silver, especially with a NCII. Really enjoying this RTA, single coil, effortless wicking, ample building space, no leaking, adjustable top airflow, top filling, 5.3ml, whats not to like?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

